
The Bookmark Manager Chrome Extension will be discontinued on 8/15/2018 - maxbaines
Bookmark Manager Extension in Chrome now showing the message &#x27;The Bookmark Manager Chrome Extension will be discontinued on 8&#x2F;15&#x2F;2018&#x27;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;xNhJpmY<p>Anyone know more information?
======
gladoskar
Only other mention i found was here:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/c85R7G...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/c85R7GWVtCQ)

------
jgentes
This is a bummer. Anyone have a good alternative?

